# trial großshows ???? über Argenturen



## trialelmi (22. Oktober 2004)

hat einer was von den *trial großshows* mal was gehört die die preise total kaputtmachen für alle anderen Fahrer ? 
Mir kommt es äußerst merkwürdig vor, das hier Fahrer quasi für kleines Geld ausgenutzt werden. Es gibt ja nicht wirklich so viele Showfahrer in der Trialscene. Wenn diese Scene aber dann durch Discountpreise kaputtgemacht wird, frag ich mich wer oder welche Interessen dahinter stehen! Es soll alles über eine Argentur laufen, die ich nicht kenne. Ich kenne auch keine weiteren Verbindungen dahingehend. Aber eins muss den Fahrern klar sein. Sie verramschen sich derbst. 
Wer nähere INFO´S hat bitte posten. Es liegt mir sehr am Herzen mehr zu erfahren.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (22. Oktober 2004)

Das einzige was ich gehört habe ist, dass Holger Will www.Bike-in-motion.de im Moment deutschlandweit 60 Fahrer für eine Show bei einem Autohersteller sucht. Die Show besteht aus nur einem Auftritt, jeder Fahrer soll EUR 250,-- bekommen.

Ich habe diese Informationen nicht aus erster Hand. Persönlich kenne ich den Holger Will nicht (weiß auch nicht sicher ob er Holger heißt) gesehen habe ich ihn schon ein zwei mal.

Bei dem was die Showtrialer für Ihre Shows verlangen (viel viel zuwenig) kann man hier nicht von verramschen sprechen.

Ich sehe in diesem Fall ein anderes Problem. Eine gute Show ist bei weitem nicht nur vom Fahrkönnen des Fahrers abhängig. Gleich dreimal, wenn man auch noch ganz alleine eine Show machen soll. Und wenn man so ein Paket wie oben verkauft, kann man das versprochene nicht liefern, obwohl sich bestimmt 60 Fahrer mit geeignetem Skill Level finden. Und wenn ein Auftraggeber in so einem Fall im Nachhinein nicht zufrieden ist, haben wir 2 Schritte vor und mindestens 3 zurück gemacht.

Ich bin ebenfalls aktiv dabei etwas auf die Beine zu stellen, um ambitionierten Fahrern zu Einkommen und zu einem weiteren Schritt in Richtung Professionalismus zu verhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeschlie (22. Oktober 2004)

hi grüsst euch! 
meine meinung zu dieser grosshowgeschichte ist eindeutig! es geht um einen job wo *viele fahrer * an *einem termin * gebraucht werden. und nicht ein fahrer an vielen terminen!!!!!

es gibt also keinen grund für einen einzelnen fahrer großartige preiszugeständnisse zu machen. der einzige, dem das hilft ist dem verteiler, da er so den verteilerjob bekommen kann. 
die einzige folge dabei ist, daß unser marktwert kaputt gemacht wird. seid euch sicher, dass solche preise für agenturen echte peanuts sind!

denkt mal nach oder vergleicht mal gagen, die andere showleute so bekommen... fragt mal den alleinunterhalter auf einer hochzeit oder den zauberer beim stadtfest... der lacht aber über 250 euro! und dabei bitte nicht vergessen, dass es vielmehr solcher künstler gibt als euch! ihr seid was besonderes!!!!

wenn ihr also ein einmaliges geld verdienen wollt, dann sind solche gelegenheiten spitze, wenn ihr zwei ecken weiterdenkt aber reine ausnutzung! überlegt euch gut ob ihr euch (oder vielleicht nur anderen langfristig) einen gefallen mit solchen aktionen tut!!!

frohes hüpfen
euer 
stefan schlie


----------



## aramis (22. Oktober 2004)

Der Holger heißt Joachim. Aber Holger klingt auch gut.  Und da fehlt'n S.
Impressum gut versteckt im oberen Frame, etwas Links von der Mitte, "Anbieterkennzeichnung".


----------



## Scrat (22. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

der Autohersteller ist ein Italiener mit 4 Buchstaben, soll irgendwann im November stattfinden, im Zusammenhang mit der Vorstellung eines neuen Modells.

Gruß, Thomas (mehr weiß ich leider nicht)


----------



## mtb-trialer. (22. Oktober 2004)

ja? ich dachte so nen neuer mercedes soll vorgestellt werden?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Oktober 2004)

bikeschlie schrieb:
			
		

> ihr seid was besonderes!!!!


   dankeschön


----------



## Scrat (22. Oktober 2004)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> ja? ich dachte so nen neuer mercedes soll vorgestellt werden?



Also mir wurde was von Alfa gesagt... wobei die 60 Leute auch eh schon vollzählig sind....

Servus, Thomas


----------



## sebi-online88 (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

also zu Discountpreisen kann ich auch nur sagen, dass jeder Fahrer der sich für so einen Preis verkauft, gleich von Anfang an in einer Schublade landen wird, aus der er nur noch schwer herauskommen wird. Wer heute billig zu haben ist, kann doch nicht morgen das doppelte für seine Show verlangen.

Man sollte sich vor Augen halten, dass es über jahrelange gute Arbeit der Showteams hier in Deutschland erst möglich geworden ist, dass solche großen Aufträge an uns Trialer vermittelt werden. Aus diesem Grund sollte jeder Trialer doch auch so fair sein und den Preis aufrecht erhalten und somit den Markt nicht kaputt machen.

Wir sind nicht in einem Supermarkt wo es darum geht, das billigste Produkt zu verkaufen nur das noch Kunden kommen, sondern Ihr verkauft Euch und Euer Können für das Ihr seit Jahren hart trainiert und viele Höhen und Tiefen mit dem Sport erleben musstet. Das sollte doch mehr Wert sein oder habt Ihr nicht den Mumm zu sagen, dass Ihr mehr wollt.

Diese Aktion hat weder mit Förderung von unserem Sport, noch mit sonst was zu tun. Hier geht es nur ums Geld, und das macht leider nur einer auf Kosten anderer und das ist der Mann der euch den Auftrag vergibt. Ist das fair den Fahrern (Euch) gegenüber.

In diesem Sinne.....

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (22. Oktober 2004)

Also ich weiß nicht was ihr hier für nen aufriss macht...Gott eh als ob 250 euro für 10 minuten ein Hungerlohn ist.Zudem fährt nicht jeder dauerhaft Shows und ist damit das Geld wert auch wenn er ein gutes "Skill-Level2 hat und die denen das zu wenig ist brauchen ja nicht mitmachen sowas dummes.
Was fürn schwachsinn...HEUL  HEUL  nur einen Stundenlohn von 1500 EURO.. ich verstehe es nicht.Wer will denn für 500 Euro 10 min Trial sehen wenn er für 200 was eben so Showreifes ranbekommt z.B. Fackelshows oder irgend was, was weiß ich.


----------



## bikeschlie (22. Oktober 2004)

hi Robi_C._DoubleP ,
du hast genau begriffen, um was es hier geht! 
mit 10 minuten hat das gar nichts zu tun!!!! 
denk mal weiter!

schlie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (22. Oktober 2004)

Ich sag mal so wenn es wirklich ein superprofessionelles Showteam ist dann sind 250 Euro unter umständen schon etwas wenig.Und der Gedanke den du wahrscheinlich hast ist, das warum einen richten Profi nehmen wenn ich für die hälfte oder so auch Trial haben kann und somit den Profis die Arbeit ausgeht.
Tja aber jetzt mal davon abgesehen ist das was ich jetzt zum ausdruck bringen will folgendes: Von den 60 Trialern sind max. 5 oder allerhöchstens 10 professionell in Bezung auf Showfahren(festes einstudiertes Programm etc.)...so und die anderen 50 brauchen echt nicht über die 250Euro rummaulen denn das ist durchaus angemessen.Vieleicht haben die auch einfach die realität aus den Augen verloren und sind sich über den Wert von 250 Euronicht im klaren!!


----------



## trialelmi (22. Oktober 2004)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag mal so wenn es wirklich ein superprofessionelles Showteam ist dann sind 250 Euro unter umständen schon etwas wenig.Und der Gedanke den du wahrscheinlich hast ist, das warum einen richten Profi nehmen wenn ich für die hälfte oder so auch Trial haben kann und somit den Profis die Arbeit ausgeht.
> Tja aber jetzt mal davon abgesehen ist das was ich jetzt zum ausdruck bringen will folgendes: Von den 60 Trialern sind max. 5 oder allerhöchstens 10 professionell in Bezung auf Showfahren(festes einstudiertes Programm etc.)...so und die anderen 50 brauchen echt nicht über die 250Euro rummaulen denn das ist durchaus angemessen.Vieleicht haben die auch einfach die realität aus den Augen verloren und sind sich über den Wert von 250 Euronicht im klaren!!



auf dauer gehen so die preise innen keller weil die argenturen dann nie mehr bezahlen wollen. und die können eh quantität von qualität nicht unterscheiden. und ne gute show vonner schlechten auch ned 

@all im forum ich hab ne menge pn  heute entdeckt bis 2002 gehen die zurück ich war NIE in meinem postfach also ned bös sein. aber ich bin wenn immer in icq oder icr zu finden siehe meine sig


----------



## Raimund-Aut (22. Oktober 2004)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Von den 60 Trialern sind max. 5 oder allerhöchstens 10 professionell in Bezung auf Showfahren(festes einstudiertes Programm etc.)




Ich finde, dass die Shows, bei denen die Fahrer éin festes, einstudiertes Programm haben am beschissensten. Du siehst so eine show einmal, und dann ist sie fad. 

Wenn ich mit meinen Kollegen Shows fahre, haben wir immer andere Hindernisse, die immer anders aufgebaut werden und wir machen immer andere Aktionen. Welche Tricks welcher Fahrer macht wird immer erst während der Fahrt entschieden, man kann besser auf das Publikum eingehen und hat auch selbst mehr Spass. 

Zu den typischen shows, wo ein Fahrer mit fertig gebauten Hindernissen auftaucht, bei jeder Aufführung die selbe ******* macht, und am Schluss noch ein paar sidehops über einen Balken sage ich einfach nur  :kotz:


----------



## sebi-online88 (22. Oktober 2004)

@Robi C

Wenn es dich nicht gebe, wüsste ich nicht über was ich lachen sollte.

Wenn du auch nur einen Hauch von Plan hättest würdest du nicht so ein Käse schreiben. Es geht darum Das Preis Kaputt gehn und nicht wer was verdient hat!!!


----------



## bikeschlie (22. Oktober 2004)

sebi... du beweist durchblick!


gruß
stefan


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (22. Oktober 2004)

Eh ich weiß nicht was du willst du Wessistricher!!!!!!! Nur weil ihr euch für 250 zu schade seid...das halt ich nicht aus.Und außerdem interessiert es die leute die die Kohle haben wollen einen sche!ß was die anderen angeht weil sies für das Geld machen.

Was ich damit sagen will: Es gibt nich sowas wie ein Showtrialer-Ethos, das vorschreibt, zum Schutze des Kollektives den Preis hochzuhalten. Offen ist nich nur dein Arsch, sondern auch die Marktwirtschaft, in der wir leben. Das Verhältnis von Angebot zu Nachfrage regelt den Preis. Wenn nun viele Leute 'ne 
Show fahren würden, sinkt der Martkwert. Einfachste VWL, Biatch!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen dein Robi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (22. Oktober 2004)

lol yea des is der post des Jahres! Sauber Robi.

by the way, wie schauts mit dem Ritzel aus? Wird des dieses Jahr noch was?


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (22. Oktober 2004)

Also wenn hier welche so gigantisch im Business sind, dann frage ich mich warum Trial immer noch keine Sau im ganzen Land kennt.

Ihr redet von einem Markt den es überhaupt nicht gibt. Bzw. der ein weißer Fleck auf der Landkarte ist.

Ich wohne ja fast im Zentrum des Fahrrad-Trials mit vielen qualifizierten Show-Fahrern und vielen Shows. Dieses Jahr war ich bei Firmen hausieren zweck der DM in Schatthausen. Weit über die hälfte kannte Fahrrad-Trial überhaupt nicht.

Dass sich "Preise herumsprechen" und ein "Marktwert kaputt geht", das halte ich für eine Witz.

Halt!!! Bevor Du jetzt auf den Antwortbutton hämmerst! Ich wollte schon immer mal wissen wer dieses Jahr bei der AOK in Wiesloch eine Show gemacht hat und den "Markt" hier unterwandert hat.
Aber keine Angst, die Profis hier (ich bin keiner davon) juckt das nicht. Die wissen was sie können. 

Und der Joachim Will ist der einzige von dem ich bisher hörte der mal richtig Vollgas gibt in Sachen Vermarktung etc. Das hätte schon längst einer machen können, anstatt jetzt eine Hetzkampagne gegen ihn anzuzetteln.


----------



## bikeschlie (22. Oktober 2004)

fakt scheint zu sein, dass der zuschlag über den preis ging und nun alle teilnehmenden viel weniger bekommen, als sie sonst bekommen hätten. aufgrund der masse der fahrer wäre eh keiner an euch vorbeigekommen und nun bleibt die kohle auf einer der vorgelagerten distributionsstufen stehen.

wenn alle das begreifen würden hätten sie kurz- und langfristig mehr davon und würden nicht unter die gürtellinie gehen.

und wer behauptet, daß es keinen markt gibt bezüglich trialshows, der irrt!

stefan


----------



## sebi-online88 (22. Oktober 2004)

@ Robi C.

Ich finde es schade das du so etwas schreiben musst. Ohne uns würdet ihr nach wie vor hinter einer Mauer leben!!! 

Also bevor du hier weiter über Sachen schreibst wo du nicht weiss um was er geht lassen wir es lieber.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## HeavyMetal (23. Oktober 2004)

also wenn de hier solche sprüche ablässt, muss ich aber auch mal was dazu sagen: erzähl uns nich, dass wir "euch" für die Wiedervereinigung dankbar sein sollen, sondern seid lieber froh (je nach dem, ob es als nach- oder vorteil ansieht im osten geboren zu sein) dass sich die Russen nich eure ecke ausgesucht und eure Fabriken zu sich transportiert ham. 
im übrigen sollte die ganze ossi-wessi diskussion doch bitte langsam mal ausgelutscht sein...?!


----------



## tobsen (23. Oktober 2004)

ihr seid schon so pfeifen...
ich würde auch umsonst shows fahren, weils einfach end bock macht.
und dann noch 250 (!!!) euro einfach so für s spass haben dabei rausspringen, dann find ich des endgeil....
aber da hat wohl jeder seine eigene auffassung...
ich kann mich dem Robsen nur anschliessen...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. Oktober 2004)

Es gibt ein Tabu: Wenn man weiß, dass ein Veranstalter eine Trialshow für eine bestimmte Summe bekommen hat, hingehen und sagen man macht es billiger. Es gibt Fahrer, die sowas tun, aber gottseidank fast keine.

Sonst ist es ok.

Man sollte nur schauen, dass man wenn man ein gewisses Niveau hat zumindest über einer gewissen Schmerzgrenze bleibt. Wenn Anfänger eine kleine Show machen, und dafür 100 Euro kriegen ist das doch wohl ok!

Raimund (Shows seit 1996)


----------



## sebi-online88 (23. Oktober 2004)

@ tobsen

klar macht das Showfahren Spass aber es ist halt auch ein Job für viele und wenn du deine Brötchen damit verdienen musst hast du halt eine andere Meinung. Wenn ich nur zum Spass hüpfe ist mir das wohl auch egal aber ich weiss nicht ob ihr es toll finden würdet wenn euer Chef keine Arbeit mehr für euch hat weil ein anderer die Leistungen für weniger Geld macht und ihr dann arbeitslos seit.

Wenn wir bei Bergwerk jetzt unsere Bikes zum EK verkaufen würden hätten wir auch gleich hunderte Kunden mehr doch alle Bikeshops würden pleite gehn. Wenn die Preise aber überall gleich sind gehe ich doch zu meinem radladen an der Ecke.

Es geht hier darum das ein billiges Angebot für die Agenturen schnell zum normalen Preis wird, und sie dann ein Angebot von einem Showteam als überteuert sehen werden. Die Folge ist das der Preis im Keller ist und du bist gezwungen auch Schnäppchen Preise zu machen um nicht ganz ohne Jobs daheim zu sitzen. Das ist doch Schade oder?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## elhefe (23. Oktober 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ohne uns würdet ihr nach wie vor hinter einer Mauer leben!!! ...
> 
> Sebastian




Das halte ich für einen Irrtum, wenn nicht sogar für großen Blödsinn. Ziemlich dummer Spruch.



BTT...

für das reine Fahren bei einer Show fände ich 250 Euro nun wirklich o.k..

Nun weiß ich nicht, wie es aussieht, wenn man die Show auch selbst organisiert. Als Show halt. Das heißt, dass man sich selbst um Mucke, die dazugehörige Technik, Mikro etc. kümmert. Dann noch jemand der kommentiert oder das Publikum annimiert (Schließlich müssen ja ein paar Deppen gefunden werden, über die man klassischerweise rüberhüpft). Dann auch noch die Hindernisse, Paletten, etc..

Wenn man das alles selbst ranschaffen muss, sind 250 Euro doch etwas knapp bemessen. Da dürfte es schon etwas mehr sein.


----------



## biketrialer (23. Oktober 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Robi C.
> 
> Ich finde es schade das du so etwas schreiben musst. Ohne uns würdet ihr nach wie vor hinter einer Mauer leben!!!
> 
> ...



bitte nicht diese diskussion.......
beruhigt euch ma wieder.......mannnnmannmann
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (23. Oktober 2004)

An alle Forum-User aus den neuen Bundesländer,

ich will nicht über Politik mit euch labern, nur wenn der Robert mich ohne Grund Wessistricher nennt und damit auf den Westen anspielt und mich persönlich anmacht, kann ich doch ruhig mal was sagen.

Zum Thema Show zurück; wenn man Hobbyfahrer ist hast du nie die Kosten von einem Profie. Wir müssen unsere Private Krankenkasse rechnen, eine Betriebshaftpflicht die die Veranstaltungen abdeckt, Steuern an den Staat, Steuerberater kostet jeden Monat Geld, usw.
Wenn ihr einen normalen Job habt, bleiben solche kosten aus!

Klar wenn ich mit der Karre von Papi zur ner Wald & Wiesen Show fahre da dann 250 schwarz bekomme lacht man gern, doch der Veranstalter lacht danach über euch und sagt; dIe Jungs waren ja richtig gut und auch dazu 4 mal so billig wie der Clown, die holen wir nächstes Jahr wieder. Die Folge ist, dass ab dem Moment schon jetzt der Preis kaputt ist!!!

Showfahren und showfahren sind zwei paar schuhe glaubt mir!!!


----------



## Heizerer2000 (23. Oktober 2004)

@Sebi neue Bundesländer


----------



## ecols (23. Oktober 2004)

Im Endeffekt ist es doch überall im showbusiness das gleiche.. Wenn du dich unter wert verkaufst hast du gelitten dann kommen halt echt nur noch hausierer zu dir die irgendwann quasi erwarten dass du es für umme machst.. (war selbst 8 jahre mit ner artistengruppe unterwegs andere aktionen aber gleiches problem)

und an die MEGA VWLer hier     Ich find es minimal verbohrt zu meinen dass man auf den preis keinen einfluss nehmen kann.. schaut euch mal die opeg an.. die kann unseren ölpreis kontrollieren wies ihr gerade passt.. und warum? weil sie sich absprehcne und keiner den anderen hintergeht oder aus reiner, meiner meinung nach kurzsichtiger, gewinnsucht die naderen unterbietet und statt 2 shows für 1000 eier zum beispiel 4 für 1200 fährt.. ihr schießt euch doch mit solchen aktionen nur selbst ins bein..


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (24. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab nur noch eine ganz kleine Frage, danach will ich mich hier auch nicht mehr mit dieser sinnlosen Diskussion beschäftigen müssen: Wieviel ist eurer meinung nach denn nun mal genug Kohle für ne Show wenn 250 Euro zu wenig sind??1000??1500??

@ Sebi: Zu deiner PM: ne entschuldigung kannst vergessen, denn ich bin dir wegen einer Meinung überhaupt nichts schuldig und noch dazu brauch ich mich nicht mit dir treffen und dir zeigen wie ich radfahren kann...das hab ich echt nicht nötig...

@elhefe: da schließ ich mich voll an!!so sehe ich das auch..


----------



## stilo (24. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Jungs...seid doch mal alle etwas sportsfairer!



...und übrigens wird Agenturen OHNE R geschrieben.


----------



## ecols (24. Oktober 2004)

Vielleicht wars ja ein Wortspiel?   

Weil damit einiges im Argen liegt.. Der Forumssegen zum Beispiel..


----------



## Mario-Trial (24. Oktober 2004)

edit: 2. Sete übersehen und deswegen zusammenhangslos


----------



## Angelo Berlin (26. Oktober 2004)

Da ich selbst den Stand des Freiberuflers ausübe, frage ich mich doch tatsächlich wie hoch denn nun eine Show dotiert werden soll. Ob ich nun Musiker, Veranstaltungstechniker oder Showfahrer bin ist dabei nun egal.

Als Musiker rechnet man zwischen 100 und 200 Euro pro Stunde netto. abhängig von der Veranstaltungslänge. Wenn man nun noch einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad in der Szene hat dann ist der Preis natürlich oben offen.

Wenn ich das mal auf einen Showfahrer reflektiere, dann finde ich 250 Euro für eine sagen wir mal 20 Minuten Show vollkommen in Ordnung. Dass man davon nur leben knn wenn man entsprechend oft gebucht wird versteht sich von selbst. Obsticals, Anfahrt, Beschallung, Moderator, Verpflegung, Umsatzsteuer etc. wird natürlich noch mal extra berechnet so fern es der Veranstalter nicht stellt. 
So dass nun vielleicht die Coustelliers etc mehr verlangen würden, funktioniert auch nur wenn das entsprechnende Publikum dort ist, dass wegen der Bekanntheit der Fahrer erschienen ist. Wenn die nur für die "breite Masse" n bischen rumhüpfen, dann kann das auch jeder andere machen.

Fazit: Wenn ich nen Malermeister haben will, muss ich ihn nicht bezahlen als wenn Da Vinci meine Wand pinselt.


----------



## Lutz1 (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

mal eine kurze zwischenfrage, woher kriegt ihr überhaupt Showangebote???

Gruß Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeschlie (28. Oktober 2004)

...Wenn ich das mal auf einen Showfahrer reflektiere, dann finde ich 250 Euro für eine sagen wir mal 20 Minuten Show vollkommen in Ordnung. Dass man davon nur leben kann wenn man entsprechend oft gebucht wird versteht sich von selbst.... 

bikeschlie: 
250 euro sind auch soweit in ordnung, wenn ihr als "no names" für irgendjemand vom dorf nebenan ne show macht... der weiß auch, dass da entsprechende qualitätsunterschiede bestehen. 

das problem an dieser ganzen diskussion ist hier aber, dass eine grosse agentur im hintergrund steht und die ganz andere preise gewöhnt sind. 

wenn ihr also zu solchen angeboten bereit seid, obwohl ihr bescheid wißt, dass da ein megaprofessioneller hintergrund vohanden ist, dann tut ihr entweder eurem vermittler oder der headagentur was gutes. da habt ihr aber, wenn überhaupt einmal was von, und dann nie wieder, denn solche großaufträge gibts eh so gut für nie!

wenn solche angebote kommen, dann verlangt ruhig auch als no names eure 400 oder 500 euro. das wird bezahlt!!!!  wenn das alle machen, dann gibt irgendein gierlappen auch keine unverschämt billigen angebote auf eure kosten ab!!!

gruss
stefan


----------

